

Ask HN:  Chair advice for the short, and fused spines - lsc

I'm looking for a chair for someone who is around five feet tall, and weighs maybe one hundred pounds.  This person also has a fused upper spine.  Budget tops out at $1000.  Of course, cheaper is better.<p>Being both much larger and having a normal spine, I don't know much about either of those things.  I know HN likes the fancy chairs. any advice?
======
noodle
frankly, i'd ask them to help you out, not us. doubt many people here will
have the specific experience you're looking for.

ask the person to help you out since you want to make sure they're comfortable
and unsure if a standard chair will fit their needs/situation.

~~~
lsc
ah. Yes. well, that's what I will do next. ask them to go to stores and sit in
chairs. this person has used a standard, cheap office chair forever, and
thinks back pain is normal. (which it might very well be, but this person
hasn't spent much time on ergonomics yet, so I was looking for guidance from
the chair enthusiast crowd here.)

~~~
noodle
righto, but, i mean, we can tell you good chairs, or you can look them up in
past threads. good chars for people without spinal injuries/issues. i don't
think anyone's going to have much experience with chairs for people with those
problems. best bet is to likely ask the person what they think.

